# CsTimer's new app



## Garf (Dec 15, 2020)

So CsTimer has added a new app. If you go into www.cstimer.net, there is a + sign besides the bookmarks star. Click the plus sign and you will addressed to download an app. If you use chromebook, do it.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So CsTimer has added a new app. If you go into www.cstimer.net, there is a + sign besides the bookmarks star. Click the plus sign and you will addressed to download an app. If you use chromebook, do it.


It's not really an app, its offline running html.


----------

